# Ogre army list?



## qurfy (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello I was thinking about startign an Ogre kingdoms army, I already have the army book, and a friend helped me out by giving me 15 bulls and 20 gnobs, but I was wondering what more troops I should get, how I should form the 15 bulls all in one block or what? Just a basic list, of a average point army 2000 and up I guess.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

You need some support troops. Lead belchers, Scraplaunchers, Gorgers, and Gnoblar Trappers (you could use normal gnoblars for those though) are all good. Basically, you need units that are either really shooty, fast, or able to sneak close to the enemy, in order to deal with war machines and distant shooty enemies.


----------



## thanusdelore (Mar 28, 2011)

It depends on what you are facing against horde you could put them in 1 group.
If not you could easily make 2 groups of 6, 3 models wide 2 ranks deep 18 attacks is going to hurt the other army.
Use your Gnobs 5 wide 4 deep as a tarpit.
You also need a Tyrant and Butcher for big games and a LITTLE magic.
2 gorgers in teams work well if they get in fast enough.


----------

